# من يتوكأ على عكاز الصلاة لا تزل قدماه - الصلاة هي تاج الجهاد



## نيرمين عزمى (28 أبريل 2009)

*من يتوكأ على عكاز الصلاة لا تزل قدماه - الصلاة هي تاج الجهاد*​
*من يتوكأ على عكاز الصلاة لا تزل قدماه
الصلاة هي تاج الجهاد ​*

*
+ كل العطايا المادية يعطيها الله من ذاته ، أما كل العطايا الروحية فهي نازلة من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار . ولكن علينا أن نسألها من الله . نُظهر احتياجنا إليها ونؤمن أنه هو معطيها .

+ الله يأمرنا أن نُصلي : " أُدعُني يوم الضيق ... أسئلوا ... أطلبوا ... أقرعوا ... صلوا ..." لأن احتياجنا ، جسدياً كان أو روحياً ، فهو إنما يقودنا إلى الصلاة .

فالمحن والشدائد والعوز والضيقات التي تحل بنا لا نستطيع أن نحتملها أو أن ننتصر عليها أو نتخلص منها إلا بمعونة الله التي تُعطَى للذين يسألونه في الصلاة . ربح كثير يأتي بواسطة الصلاة المتضعة .

+ إن سرّ دوام النعمة والفضيلة هو في دوام الصلاة .

+ كل من يتوكأ على عكاز الصلاة لا تزل قدماه ... وحتى إذا زلت فهو لن يقع تماماً ، لأن الصلاة سند للسائرين في طريق التقوى .

+ إذا قدمتَ للملك شكايتك المستمرة ضد أعدائك فحينئذٍ لا تفقد شجاعتك إذا هاجموك ، فأنت لن تجاهد طويلاً لأنهم سريعاً يرحلون من تلقاء ذواتهم . لأن هذه الأرواح النجسة إنما تخشى أن تأخذ عليها فرصة بالصلاة ، لأن الصلاة هي تاج الجهاد الذي إذا شعرت به تفر كما من عذاب النار . ​*


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا نيرمين 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جداجدا لمرورك الجميييييييل يا هابى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى جداجدا لمروك الرائع يا كوكو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## رفيق حبيب (28 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل ومعزى شكر لتعبك  وربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييييل ورااااائع
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا نيرمن

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسي نيرمين وفعلا" زي ما قلتي ..من يتوكأ عل عكاز الصلاة لا تزل قدماه ..الصلاة هي تاج الجهاد مع الله ..الصلاة المتضعة تأتي بربح كبير على صاحبها ..


----------

